# Do Deer Scream????



## steveo19 (Oct 5, 2005)

I have heard that Mountain Lions will sometimes sound like someone screaming.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

Yes, back when I first started hunting I was useing a 44 mag rifle the first deer I ever shot at came out of a ceder thicket and I was following her with the scope on her and shot I'am her to tell you she let out a bawl you would not beleive. What had happened was the bullet had hit a sapling dead center and pepered her with hot lead. I still remember that scream to this day.


----------



## fatboy95 (Nov 23, 2005)

Never heard a deer scream but I had the one I shot last year growl at me... scared the krapola outta me..


----------



## Cooter144 (Aug 5, 2006)

I would guess that she just herd a doe that was snorting.


----------



## Roger T. (Feb 22, 2006)

No, deer do not scream.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

The doe I spined this year did


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Bobcats make a sound that is reminiscent of a woman screaming to some people.


----------



## buckmark23 (Jul 1, 2006)

A few years back, I shot a doe with an old black powder rifle and hit her in the spine way to far back. She let out several screams that will always stay with me. I reloaded as fast as I could to finish her off.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Most likely it was a fox or a bobcat,


----------



## keepem sharp (May 25, 2005)

second the bobcat


----------



## JLorenti (Mar 17, 2004)

*I had a doe....*

one time in the peak of the rut Come by my stand bawling like crazy. never heard it before. I didn't shoot her because she was squating and looking behind her. New a buck was coming, turned out to be a spike ad she just wouldnt stand for him she kept walking away from him and bawling.
Then later that moring a 130 ten point comes in about 45 yards away. I give two quick grunts . thinking he was going to walk into me. Well what i didn't see because he was my whole focus was that this doe from earlier was now standing just to the right of my stand not five yards from me. Well that buck hearing my grunts and sees the doe comes crashing off in my direction and runs right at the doe she then high tails it out of the stand setup and he rips in front of the stand by five yards but he was runnign so fast i couldn't in good conscious let the shot go. In all the years of hunting i have not practiced running shots nor have i ever shot a running deer with a bow.I'm not saying it can't be done its just i'm not comfortable with that shot for my abilities with a running deer with a bow in my hand. Saw Barry wensel make a shot on a running deer with traditional equipment that was incredible on a video , but that is not me.

Anyway they run about 80 yards she stops I think realizing what buck deer was chasing her and lets her self get bred right there.
I think the does seem to know who is in he area and whar buck they would be perfer to breed with. And i do beleieve now that i experienced this that does when they are really ready to breed and are not geting any attention may bawl out loudly to call that good buck in the area to breed her. It was really cool ad i learned something from it.

So i have used that long doe bawl/bleat/scream in the peak of the rut and i wish i can tellyou it has worked for me but not yet. But from that experience i know it can work because they do it in the wild for real.

And so my point is maybe what you heard was a doe in the peak of her estrous calling out to the bucks in the area to breed her.
I ve also heard a skipper deer scream out too.

Well good huntin'

Joe lorenti


----------



## robk (Jun 10, 2002)

never heard them scream out but i have heard bucks roar during rut and heard it again this year in the woodas at my bro in laws place
rob k
heard fawns scream out and they have a tube that makes the distress call that fawns make when they are being hurt and or distress scream
rob k


----------



## vonottoexperien (Nov 4, 2005)

If a deer screams in the woods and knowone is there to here it, did it still make a sound? :tongue:


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

When they look up in the tree and see my XT drawn back, they often let out a loud scream I've heard a few utter ohhh S*&^ too:darkbeer:


----------



## WVbowsmith (Nov 14, 2005)

*I would guess that it was a bobcat...*

I have had a bobcat near me before day light two different occasions that gave the eariest scream you could imagine....it sounded like a woman screaming for her life.

J


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Seriously, the loudest scream I have heard in the woods has always come from rabbits and they sound an aweful lot like people. They are usually being torn apart by something at the time...


----------



## bowtechhunter (Oct 29, 2005)

DO not know if it is true or not but a guy told me that he shot a doe one time.It was a bad hit the deer was screaming like a woman.The land owner was with him.It had such an effect on the land owner,that he quit letting people hunt on his land.


----------



## lakrat (Oct 22, 2005)

mn5503 said:


> When they look up in the tree and see my XT drawn back, they often let out a loud scream I've heard a few utter ohhh S*&^ too:darkbeer:


thats funny right there


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 14, 2006)

That woman heard a "Screach Owl". I have read that 90% of the time that someone claims they heard a woman screaming in the woods it was a Screach Owl. They sound exactly like a woman screaming at the top of their lungs.

The other 10% of the time it is a rabbit beaing eaten by a fox or yote. But even that sound has an "animal" sound to it. Screach Owls sound just like human screams.


----------



## ridgerunner75 (Jul 21, 2006)

I heard a buck scream one time............there was a doe on the other side of the field, and he screamed "Hey Baby you Lookin Fine This Morning". Other than that, never heard any other screams from a deer.


----------



## SICARIO (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh, they scream all right. I got a call from a Vet one time, said he had a hurt deer in one of his clients back yards. He asked me to come rope it so he could take it in and get it fixed up. When I came over, it was running around with a gimp rear leg, so it couldn't jump the fence. When it ran by me, I got her right around the neck. I was used to pulling on calves that are a few hundred pounds, not a 70 lb deer, and she came flying backwards, and let out a scream like you wouldn't believe. It was more like a high pitch bleat, but oh yes, they scream.


----------



## archerycharlie (Nov 4, 2002)

Fox:wink: AC


----------



## dfe3l2n (Feb 22, 2006)

I've heard the same thing. It was a screech owl. It sounded so much like a woman screaming that I wanted to call the cops just to be on the safe side.


----------



## crimsonking (Feb 9, 2005)

I shot a mature doe 3 yrs ago that let out a blood curdling scream when I dbl lunged her, damndest thing I've ever heard. Shot plenty deer before and after that and she is the only deer I've heard do it. Kinda weird!


----------



## N.H. Bowstalker (Dec 27, 2005)

Well in 35 years of hunting I only saw and heard it once and if I had not seen it with my own eyes I never would have believed it. I was hunting in crusty snow and walked upon a doe feeding. She whipped her head up and started screeching like some kind of prehistoric hollywood bird. Kind of sounded like a raven on steroids. It wasn't a wheeze either and it was LOUD!!!! She did that for all of 3 minutes before flagging and running away. Never heard it since either. I sure as heck wouldn't want to be walking out in pitch black and hear it. Even though I could see her it still made my hair stand up on my neck.


----------



## <*)))><( (Dec 29, 2005)

So what you are saying is....next year on the shelves, we will see....

The Drury Screamer and the Primos Screacher!!!!!


----------



## NWHydroprint (Oct 10, 2006)

In the Pacific Northwest we call that (Big Foot):wink:


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

my hunting buddy screamed when I came out of the bushes and jumped on his back,scared the sh!* out of him.he screamed befor he fainted,it scared the sh!* out of him! I still laugh when I think of it.it;s been 25yrs ago when I didnt know any better!

**No text masking - bowsmith**


----------



## lakrat (Oct 22, 2005)

N.H. Bowstalker said:


> Well in 35 years of hunting I only saw and heard it once and if I had not seen it with my own eyes I never would have believed it. I was hunting in crusty snow and walked upon a doe feeding. She whipped her head up and started screeching like some kind of prehistoric hollywood bird. Kind of sounded like a raven on steroids. It wasn't a wheeze either and it was LOUD!!!! She did that for all of 3 minutes before flagging and running away. Never heard it since either. I sure as heck wouldn't want to be walking out in pitch black and hear it. Even though I could see her it still made my hair stand up on my neck.


the lady that heard this scream said it went on and on and was still going when she got in her car and left. I still think it was a squirrel or maybe a rabbit in distress. several years ago i shot a squirrel with my bow. as it tried to climb back up the tree with my arrow hanging out, it was screaming loudly like a woman, however with all the feedback i think my drunken father in law :darkbeer: may be right to some extent about a screaming deer.


----------



## Coca Cola (Oct 24, 2006)

I dont know ifit should be called screaming. But they do make a noise that is the equivalent of it to humans. I have heard the most awful noise come from a deer. kinda sounded like a dieing rabit. Its one of things that make you contemplate quiting


----------



## ridgerunner75 (Jul 21, 2006)

Coca Cola said:


> I dont know ifit should be called screaming. But they do make a noise that is the equivalent of it to humans. I have heard the most awful noise come from a deer. kinda sounded like a dieing rabit. Its one of things that make you contemplate quiting


Yeah isn't the most pleasant part of the hunt. Sometimes you wish death was like a light switch and not 10 seconds or even a min of agony. Sometimes I have contemplated hanging up the hunting bow and getting a nice camera.


----------



## dac (Jun 27, 2003)

dac said:


> Yes, back when I first started hunting I was useing a 44 mag rifle the first deer I ever shot at came out of a ceder thicket and I was following her with the scope on her and shot I'am her to tell you she let out a bawl you would not beleive. What had happened was the bullet had hit a sapling dead center and pepered her with hot lead. I still remember that scream to this day.


Actually this has helped me in hunting cause I have killed many deer since then and never heard that again.So I figure they must not be in too much pain cause they are capable of expressing it.


----------



## MQ2 (Dec 18, 2005)

If it was a screem I would say a screech owl. But deer do bawl as I have had it happen a few times it was not a screem but a very Load bawl almost like a cry.:sad:


----------



## rocketshooter (Dec 26, 2005)

ChrisM said:


> That woman heard a "Screach Owl". I have read that 90% of the time that someone claims they heard a woman screaming in the woods it was a Screach Owl. They sound exactly like a woman screaming at the top of their lungs.
> 
> The other 10% of the time it is a rabbit beaing eaten by a fox or yote. But even that sound has an "animal" sound to it. Screach Owls sound just like human screams.


 I agree!


----------



## Landmine (Aug 28, 2006)

Any peacocks on the property? They sound like their calling for help.


----------



## grizzlyplumber (Jul 21, 2005)

The Hood said:


> The doe I spined this year did


Had a similar experience this last year, I spined a muley and he let out a roar that sounded like a Hollywood T-Rex. Shook me up pretty good.


----------



## lakrat (Oct 22, 2005)

Landmine said:


> Any peacocks on the property? They sound like their calling for help.


nope, no peacocks round here. your right though, i have heard them scream elsewhere.


----------



## slinger09 (Oct 11, 2004)

I have heard them bawl before when spine shot, but I have never heard a deer make a noise that sounded like a woman screaming.


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

Roedeers can scream if hurt. They bark like a dog as a warning. Either if scared or in the rut. Both does and bucks do this. Mostly bucks.


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

Landmine said:


> Any peacocks on the property? They sound like their calling for help.


My dad went to check on a neighbor (1/2 mile away) thought he heard her screaming for help.it was her peacocks


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Riverghost said:


> My dad went to check on a neighbor (1/2 mile away) thought he heard her screaming for help.it was her peacocks


I want to see a picture of the neighbor...no honestly honey I went to check her peacocks:noidea: :chortle:


----------



## bigrackHack (Jun 11, 2004)

I've always thought of deer more as moaners than screamers. :slice: :darkbeer:


----------



## Septicsam (Sep 4, 2006)

Barred owl.


----------



## meathunter13 (Nov 23, 2006)

Im betting on a ****... Those things scream like a banshee. I had a shotgun party once with 3 ***** when they came after my dog and Ill never forget the noises they made. Trap shot in a shotgun=lots of shots to kill a ****.


----------



## Bucks Spirit (Apr 21, 2006)

Yes they do and because of this thread, I and the friends I told about my experience don't think I am crazy anymore. I was in my tree stand and had the biggest buck pop up behind me . I had been hunting that buck for three weeks. Had other stands set up and trying to time him to the right place at the right time. He was walking away from me directly behind. Couldn't get a clear shoot so I took out my grunter .When he heard it he let out a scream so loud that it made me look around for a woman in the area. That's just what I thought it was. Until I grunted again as he was bounding away and he let out another scream ,and another ,and another. Totally freaked me out. I will never forget that sound. I chucked that grunter out the window on the way home! And I haven't used one in 14 years. I learned to grunt with my voice and the deer respond to it in a positive way. That buck was only 30 yds. away.


----------



## BlueEyedAngel (Jan 2, 2012)

*Weird Experience*

I have been hunting now for 4 yrs I was out this evening just before sunset waiting for the deer to come into the feed plot. With just about 15 mins of time left to shoot here come 4 does out to the feed plot. One came out over the hill down right in front of where I was sitting, I stood up shot, the doe let out this blood ugly scream fell down then go back up and took off into the tree line. I am using a 50 caliber black powder gun. I also plan on going to fined my deer come morning, I know I hit the deer I followed the blood trail until I could no logger see anything.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Deer scream when they see me coming....:wink:


----------



## WEEGEE (Oct 13, 2007)

ChrisM said:


> That woman heard a "Screach Owl". I have read that 90% of the time that someone claims they heard a woman screaming in the woods it was a Screach Owl. They sound exactly like a woman screaming at the top of their lungs.
> 
> The other 10% of the time it is a rabbit beaing eaten by a fox or yote. But even that sound has an "animal" sound to it. Screach Owls sound just like human screams.


i was hoping someone was going to get the correct answer..chris,you beat me to it!....................deer*^&%%##@#@#*&^


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

I've also seen and heard a Red Fox running and zig zagging through a cutover at dark making some pretty awesome screaming sounds. It was continuous and went on for close to 1/2hr. I bet the Fox was on a Rabbit's scent trail.


----------



## bohunter09 (Jul 9, 2010)

keepem sharp said:


> second the bobcat


X3 on the bobcat


----------



## GunnerNYS (Sep 7, 2011)

affe22 said:


> Bobcats make a sound that is reminiscent of a woman screaming to some people.


..
.


I've heard that in the woods before.....scared the **it out of my wife


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

lakrat said:


> to make a long story short. the wife of one of the hunters in deer camp comes back telling me it sounds like there was a woman screaming her lungs out in the woods next to my house but she could not see anything. My father in law proceeds to tell her that it was a deer warning other deer of danger. I think it was a squirrel or rabbit screaming after being caught by something. the father in law says he used to here them do it when he used to hunt (many years and many beers ago). I was just wondering if anyone else has heard a deer scream like a woman. I have only been hunting for about 24 years and never heard a deer scream, but i have never heard an actual snort whease either. any comments?



Bobcat or Mtn Lion.....


----------



## jogr (Oct 2, 2010)

Someone please be sure to put this thread on their 2017 calender. It needs updating every 5 years.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

no they will bawl like a sheep or calf type long bwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrr!


----------



## huntindoc (Feb 8, 2006)

ChrisM said:


> That woman heard a "Screach Owl". I have read that 90% of the time that someone claims they heard a woman screaming in the woods it was a Screach Owl. They sound exactly like a woman screaming at the top of their lungs.
> 
> The other 10% of the time it is a rabbit beaing eaten by a fox or yote. But even that sound has an "animal" sound to it. Screach Owls sound just like human screams.


Agree. Had one do it a few yards from me a couple of years ago. Scared the bejeebers out of me and I was looking at it when it did it.

I've raised several deer and I wouldn't call the sound they make when scared or spine shot a scream. More of a bawling, like a higher pitched more urgent sheep bleat.


----------



## HardWood (Nov 21, 2011)

buckmark23 said:


> A few years back, I shot a doe with an old black powder rifle and hit her in the spine way to far back. She let out several screams that will always stay with me. I reloaded as fast as I could to finish her off.


sounds more like a sheep than a woman, had nightmares about that sound...


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

HardWood said:


> sounds more like a sheep than a woman, had nightmares about that sound...


Haha....won't even go there Hardwood...JK...haha...:wink:


----------



## ember (Jul 23, 2004)

Deer make sounds I am sure are not widely known. For the first time after many years i heard a big mature buck give a very low toned drawn out hiss type grunt warning to adoe he was tending. Sounded like a tomcat but very restrained. I think he was communicating to her - if you run from me again you will pay for it.


----------



## RoxieTrees (Dec 12, 2011)

Panthers scream and sound exactly like a woman screaming for her life. It will send chills down your spine every time. Here in Louisiana, we have a couple black panthers roaming around, and I could definitely go without hearing it again...... It'll make a grown man cry..


----------



## Mathewsman Z7 (Oct 1, 2011)

Sounds more like a cougar/mtn lion than a deer. My dad had a mnt lion living close to the farm he grew up on and i remember him saying they can sound like a woman screaming.


----------



## trz (Oct 9, 2011)

Roger T. said:


> No, deer do not scream.


Sorry to disagree but they most certainly do Scream. I missed one with my bow once and she ran off about twenty yrds and let out the loudest scream I ever heard , scared the .....out of me.


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

The Hood said:


> The doe I spined this year did


Me too and the kids in the neighborhood heard her, it was loud.


----------



## trz (Oct 9, 2011)

Shouldernuke! said:


> no they will bawl like a sheep or calf type long bwwwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrr!



YOU may not have ever heard one scream but they do! I saw a doe do it.


----------



## GREENBALL (Nov 3, 2009)

Sounds like Big Foot to me.


----------



## Rothhar1 (Apr 1, 2007)

trz said:


> YOU may not have ever heard one scream but they do! I saw a doe do it.


nope its a bawl they dont scream


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Bobcat


----------



## trz (Oct 9, 2011)

Shouldernuke! said:


> nope its a bawl they dont scream


Why would you say that when a number of people here have heard and seen it first hand? Just because you've never witnessed it does not mean it has never happened!


----------



## dblungem (Dec 2, 2008)

yes, deer do scream - whenever they hear my name. lol couldnt resist


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Screech owl.......wait for the sound to load

http://www.hark.com/clips/lsxpndhhbb-easterb-screech-owl


----------



## blademaker22 (Feb 10, 2011)

I heard a deer scream when a bunch of road-hunters started unloading their guns on a group of deer across the river from where I hunt. One that they wounded screamed over and over until they finished it off. It sounded sort of like a rabbit, except way bigger and louder.


----------



## HardWood (Nov 21, 2011)

vftcandy said:


> Haha....won't even go there Hardwood...JK...haha...:wink:


you mean go there, again? ;P lol


----------



## rwatts (Sep 29, 2011)

Only the does. Bucks just shout real loud. Lol


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

Screech Owl...we got bunches around here. They always seem to scream early morning before light when its the darkest and Im walking to the stand in deep woods. Most times I have to prepare for it or I will mess the pants.:angry:


----------



## the reaper (Aug 13, 2006)

I have heard bobcats do it, also owls, I ahve only ever heard deer grunt , snort and bleat and beller when shot but who knows hell I guess they growl now too but I aint ever heard it not saying they don't though


----------



## 8pnter (Jan 26, 2011)

WVbowsmith said:


> I have had a bobcat near me before day light two different occasions that gave the eariest scream you could imagine....it sounded like a woman screaming for her life.
> 
> J


this happened to me one time.half mile back in the woods in pitch black dark.as i was straping my climber to tree heard a screem that almost made me wet my pants.i went up that tree in about 2 min.


----------



## Matt DeerScream (Sep 8, 2020)

Roger T. said:


> No, deer do not scream.


It sounds odd, bit I have heard deer scream to warn other deer in the area. It must be an inherited trait. The deer was startled and sounded like more of a high pitched yell....


----------



## alex.vogel99 (Apr 1, 2014)

Matt DeerScream said:


> It sounds odd, bit I have heard deer scream to warn other deer in the area. It must be an inherited trait. The deer was startled and sounded like more of a high pitched yell....


please tell me you joined 1 hour ago to make this 1 post on a 14 year old thread about deer screaming, with the user name "Matt DeerScream". because that would be just....legendary.


----------



## spaz 85 (Mar 7, 2007)




----------



## KRONIIK (Jun 3, 2014)

The all new Rage Trypan commercial! Have you seen this one on TV yet? | By Rage Broadheads | Facebook


၆.၄သိန်း views, ၅.၆ထောင် likes, ၁၀၆ loves, ၈၄၃ comments, ၁.၂သောင်း shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Rage Broadheads: The all new Rage Trypan commercial! Have you seen this one on TV yet?




www.facebook.com




Proof at 24 seconds into the Rage commercial.


----------

